# Power off



## Geoff A (6 mo ago)

How do I power off the vehicle so it doesn’t consume any battery whilst parked. Currently in France and it’s using 10km range every day!! Air con off !!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The only thing you can do from that far away is disable Sentry Mode. The car will go into deep sleep and use a little less power.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's a list of things to check to reduce battery drain.
Some of these things are only configurable in the car itself.


garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JasonF said:


> The only thing you can do from that far away is disable Sentry Mode. The car will go into deep sleep and use a little less power.


I would like to add that if your car is parked at a safe location, you can set Sentry so that it won't turn on at that location.


> you want Sentry Mode to automatically turn on every time you leave your vehicle, touch Controls > Sentry Mode > On. There are three additional settings for customization:
> 
> Exclude Home: Sentry Mode does not operate at the location you set as Home in your favorites list (see Home, Work, and Favorite Destinations), but operates at any other parking location.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You generally leave it on. Do you turn off your cellphone every day?


----------

